# Merry Christmas !



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

And a happy New Year.....come on 2021


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

And to all a good night!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Merry Christmas! May we all do our jobs of getting a trash bag and batteries to the best of our ability.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Merry Christmas! May we all do our jobs of getting a trash bag and batteries to the best of our ability.


Amen!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Merry Christmas! It may be 10 degrees outside, but we are keeping the mowing season alive! Here is one of my presents from the family. Safe to say they recognize my addiction.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas! May we all do our jobs of getting a trash bag and batteries to the best of our ability.
> ...


I also keep a knife handy. "Daddy here open this!"


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas



Wife been good to me!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Wife been good to me!!!!


Nice! I scored one of those Xbox Series X consoles at Target earlier this week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone else get anything cool?

We did some of these OLIGHT keychain lights for stocking stuffers.

I've had one on a set of keys for about a year now and I love it - it's tiny and has two modes that are activated by twisting the tailcap:


5 Lumens / 6 Hours
150 Lumens / 5 Minutes

Recharge time is 75 minutes via micro USB. At first I didn't think I would like this, but the light can be so much smaller when it doesn't use a traditional disposable cell. For occasional use, I can go a few months between charges. I just plug it up when I think about it. It has an LED indicator to let you know when it is fully charged.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas
> ...


Man, the quality of these next gen games are amazing.


----------

